# Goliaths



## Madsnooker (Aug 9, 2012)

Went down to Boca Grande with my son and good friend of mine Dave (Bandersnatch) this past weekend for some punishment.

After catching our bait (catfish) we set up on the old phosphate docks and caught 9 Goliaths as well as broke off more times than we can count. We hooked some absolute monsters but they were just to much to handle.

Great way to spend the day and get a workout.


----------



## Dustin Pate (Aug 9, 2012)

Very nice!!!


----------



## Ta-ton-ka chips (Aug 9, 2012)

Cool 
That's something I've never done.


----------



## deadend (Aug 9, 2012)

It's way past time for a season to be opened up on them.


----------



## Mechanicaldawg (Aug 9, 2012)

WOW! Pretty work snooker!


----------



## germag (Aug 9, 2012)

Wow. Nice grouper. Looks like a lot of fun.


----------



## Madsnooker (Aug 10, 2012)

deadend said:


> It's way past time for a season to be opened up on them.



You got that right. They are eating everything!!!!


----------



## deadend (Aug 10, 2012)

Madsnooker said:


> You got that right. They are eating everything!!!!



I've been spearfishing on wrecks with 100+ Jewfish on them and nothing else.  They're far from endangered.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 11, 2012)

deadend said:


> I've been spearfishing on wrecks with 100+ Jewfish on them and nothing else.  They're far from endangered.



Purely anecdotal!  Leave it to the experts to determine what the population is doing!



Just kidding, but I wouldn't be surprised to see this response from someone official though.


----------



## Six million dollar ham (Aug 11, 2012)

Awesome, thanks for the shots.


----------



## germag (Aug 11, 2012)

deadend said:


> It's way past time for a season to be opened up on them.



What would you do with it? Are they good to eat when they are that big? Can you cut them into steaks and grill them or something?


----------



## d-a (Aug 12, 2012)

germag said:


> What would you do with it? Are they good to eat when they are that big? Can you cut them into steaks and grill them or something?



Those were the good eating size. Not too big to get grainy, but big enough to have a layer of fat between the layers of meat. 

I doubt you'll ever see a season on them, every diver with a spear will decimate the breeding size ones almost over night. I've got a picture of a golith somewhere with a spear point stuck in it's head. The picture was taken in a protected sanctuary where fishing and spear fishing is strictly forbidden. I'll dig it up. 

Nice fish by the way. 

d-a


----------



## Michael F. Gray (Aug 12, 2012)

Very Nice fish, Congrats


----------



## letliloneswalk (Aug 22, 2012)

i too have caught a few of theses Jew fish  up in the panhandle  how heavey are the ones in your picture?  what lb line / test were you using?

they fight very very hard for sure  great job


----------



## wildman0517 (Aug 25, 2012)

And those are babies LOL, don't want to mess with mom or dad


----------



## FishingAddict (Aug 28, 2012)

Crazy! I want to do that!


----------

